# Help For Choosing Monitor Dell 2220l??



## rosemolr (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi guys,
           I'm upto buying one monitor for my pc.I'm a movie lover and i have much movies with me in HD format.So FULL HD is a must for me.I have to buy three things along with the monitor.
1.The monitor itself
 A.It should be either from samsung or Dell.( very much obsessed with these Brands)
B.Full HD is must with HDMI Port
C.It should be LED monitor

2.I'm not a gamer but still i dont think my Intel Mobo will be able to power up the monitor to utilize the full effect of 1080p so i have to buy one basic GFX card with HDMI port.Well Like i said it should do the job and thats it.I dont play games oftenly.

3.External TV tuner with descent display quality.It should not be much costly.

PS.Please let me know whether i have to change my SMPS if im adding the GPU.Right now i have 450w Iball smps which come along with the case.

Thanks alot in advance guys..Keep Rocking


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 14, 2011)

ST2220L is a perfect monitor or get Dell U2211H bt its much costlier than ST2220L..

if u have any plans to change the GPU to some stronger one then do change your PSU and buy Corsair PSU they are very good in quality..

dese are the options in TV tuner card.. and dere are many more too.. depending on whether u want USB or serial..
Pinnacle PCTV 50e External TV Tuner – 2k INR
PixelView Play TV 415 USB – 1.7k INR
Avermedia Tv Box 9 TV Tuner – 5.5k INR
Intex Skyview LCD TV Box – 1k- INR


----------



## rosemolr (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help...ny other suggestions..?


----------

